# Growing Up in the '50's



## Been There (Jun 6, 2020)

I often think about the best times of this country's life for the average kid must have been the '50's. I have heard so many stories from people maybe 12-15 or so years older than me and they have told me so many great stories about their life growing up in the '50's. I have heard about the drive-in movies, which I did get to go to a few and the sock hops, which sounded like everyone had so much fun dancing to the new rock and roll songs coming alive. The malt shops and the new types of clothes and the girls wearing tight sweaters and the guys with their DA's. Cokes were a nickel and candy bars were only a nickel also. The cool cars and the the submarine races. It must have been a really great time growing up in the '50's.

I would be amiss if I didn't mention that it may have not have been the greatest of times for those kids of color. I know, or at least have read about how bad racism was back then. I remember not too long ago watching the movie, "Driving Miss Daisy" and I had to think how terrible it was for some of the kids of color that didn't have the money to have some of the same things that the white kids had at that time to enjoy. But, I still loved that movie. I read a book about Jackie Robinson and Hank Aaron. Two Hall of Famers that were really darn good baseball players. Jackie opened the door to pro baseball in the big leagues for the black man. I saw an old video of him on YouTube stealing home. I think Yogi Berra was the catcher for the Yankees and Jackie played for Brooklyn. Two cross town rivals at the time. 

 I wouldn't mind reading some of your stories from back in the 50's. Did you have a job or did you have a car? What were your weekends like? There must be some great stories out there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

What is this article going to be about?


----------



## gennie (Jun 6, 2020)

Been There said:


> I often think about the best times of this country's life for the average kid must have been the '50's. I have heard so many stories from people maybe 12-15 or so years older than me and they have told me so many great stories about their life growing up in the '50's. I have heard about the drive-in movies, which I did get to go to a few and the sock hops, which sounded like everyone had so much fun dancing to the new rock and roll songs coming alive. The malt shops and the new types of clothes and the girls wearing tight sweaters and the guys with their DA's. Cokes were a nickel and candy bars were only a nickel also. The cool cars and the the submarine races. It must have been a really great time growing up in the '50's.
> 
> I would be amiss if I didn't mention that it may have not have been the greatest of times for those kids of color. I know, or at least have read about how bad racism was back then. I remember not too long ago watching the movie, "Driving Miss Daisy" and I had to think how terrible it was for some of the kids of color that didn't have the money to have some of the same things that the white kids had at that time to enjoy. But, I still loved that movie. I read a book about Jackie Robinson and Hank Aaron. Two Hall of Famers that were really darn good baseball players. Jackie opened the door to pro baseball in the big leagues for the black man. I saw an old video of him on YouTube stealing home. I think Yogi Berra was the catcher for the Yankees and Jackie played for Brooklyn. Two cross town rivals at the time.
> 
> I wouldn't mind reading some of your stories from back in the 50's. Did you have a job or did you have a car? What were your weekends like? There must be some great stories out there.



Get a different  picture of the 50s and watch the movie, "The Help"


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 6, 2020)

Things I remember from growing up in the 50's in Adelaide South Australia
Impeccable manners and a strong ethic of careful economy, reusing and recycling everything where possible
Although there was a darker side I was unaware of till much later
We had enforced institutionalisation of people with disabilities, wives and mothers often stuck at home for years and isolated Homosexuality was both criminalised and a mental illness, there was virtually no contraception and condoms were hard to get and single women had their babies routinely removed and adopted out, fewer women were in academia and racism was rampant


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 6, 2020)

gennie said:


> Get a different  picture of the 50s and watch the movie, "The Help"


Good point, but The Help was set in 1963.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 6, 2020)

Been There said:


> and I had to think how terrible it was for some of the kids of color that didn't have the money to have some of the same things that the white kids had at that time


Wasn't just a matter of money. @Been There  if you truly think lack of money was/is the reason for exclusion you are way, way off the mark.
I know of some financially well-off blacks who were excluded from things such as dancing schools and public swimming pools - and not just in the South.

Classified ads for jobs and housing often said No Colored. Some said No Jews.  This was in the 50s, 60s, and.even 70s.

Watch the movie Far from Heaven...set in 1957 Connecticut.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>



*Oh the memories this video brought to me. Honestly it made me cry. they wonderful days for me. Living in the City with dozens of other kids, Mom's at home watching out for all the kids, not only their own. I wish we could have days like that again. Now I'm going to watch it again.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Although there was a darker side I was unaware of till much later
> We had enforced institutionalisation of people with disabilities, wives and mothers often stuck at home for years and isolated Homosexuality was both criminalised and a mental illness, there was virtually no contraception and condoms were hard to get and single women had their babies routinely removed and adopted out, fewer women were in academia and racism was rampant
> 
> Not to mention the joys of post war rationing, bomb sites, polio, beating children, fearsome dentists  etc..   We didn't even have the convenience of a phone stuck to our ear 24/7 - we actually had to meet friends and talk to them.  The 50's - you can keep them.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 7, 2020)

Born in 1948, I was too young to drive in the '50s and my only job was a newspaper route.

Social history is defined by those who write it and is, therefore, always biased.  The only thing we can describe with any certainty is our personal impression of our own experiences for a given time and place.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 7, 2020)

OK, I'm not getting "global" in my recall of the 50's. As Tommy wrote, we can only give our own impressions of our own experiences when recalling the same. 

If you can't narrow down your impressions to your own experiential realm, then ALL times we live in are truly terrible for our species because, in many places in this world, at any given time, our fellow species mates are living in despair and deplorable conditions. 

For me, the 50's were great! I lived in a comfortable apartment building that my granddad owned, I had a full family life with fun activities, lots of friends, good teachers, mostly, great shopping areas within a few blocks, a beautiful beach a mile away, a great downtown area, clean air and water, ok traffic. I'd go back in a heartbeat if I could retain my present knowledge base, and yet be young, again. In a heartbeat........


----------



## Been There (Jun 7, 2020)

You can just tell me your favorite story of growing up in the ‘50’s. An officer friend of mine told me that he remembered each summer having a family reunion. He never knew that he had so many cousins. He said they would play all day until it was time to leave. Everyone would bring food and they would play all kinds of games. Then one of the boys would get the hose out and chase everyone with it while spraying them. That would turn into a water balloon fight. There was this one uncle that played a guitar, so as evening would come, they would build a fire and sit around it singing songs of that time. They would also toast marshmallows and hot dogs.


----------



## gennie (Jun 7, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Good point, but The Help was set in 1963.



So what.  It was a perfect demonstration of home life in the southern south in the 50s.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 10, 2020)

I grew up in the 50s.  While I have fond memories of that time, I'm not sure it was an idealic time. You tend not to remember the strikes, riots, and the day to day strife we all had to live through.  As kids, I  do think we were a lot freer than today's kids. The best way I can say it is that we were free range kids. As long as we showed up for meals, and bed time, we were on our own. I really had to walk 1 mile to school. And nobody thought anything about it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2020)

e said:


> So what.  It was a perfect demonstration of home life in the southern south in the 50s.



And how do YOU know about that perfect life?


----------



## Been There (Jun 10, 2020)

I watch the TV show "Leave It To Beaver" in the mornings. I think back about those times and I kind of wish that I could have had a life like Beaver and Wally. I can't imagine such a simpler time to live in.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> And how do YOU know about that perfect life?


I guess it was more perfect for some than for others


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I guess it was more perfect for some than for others


For sure.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Things I remember from growing up in the 50's in Adelaide South Australia
> Impeccable manners and a strong ethic of careful economy, reusing and recycling everything where possible
> Although there was a darker side I was unaware of till much later
> We had enforced institutionalisation of people with disabilities, wives and mothers often stuck at home for years and isolated Homosexuality was both criminalised and a mental illness, there was virtually no contraception and condoms were hard to get and single women had their babies routinely removed and adopted out, fewer women were in academia and racism was rampant


I'm not convinced that you were not in America.  We should all try to retain or recover the good of that era, but have often failed to do so here.  Your mention of enforced institutionalization of people with disabilities struck home.  While not enforced, it was strongly advised and the socially appropriate thing to do.  I spent a lot of time visiting my brother in a state institution (he had Down's Syndrome).  Many of the other patients had only deafness or wine-stain birthmarks on their faces or, I now believe, were just academically challenged.  Even as a child, I was appalled.  Racism - yes, it was still obvious at drinking fountains and restrooms.  There were printed signs, "whites only" still posted at least until 1958.  On my way to school in a public bus, I walked all the way to the back because it had one huge bench seat and lots of room.  The bus driver called me back up to the front of this bus, asking what I was doing - something akin to "you are white, you can sit up front."


----------



## jujube (Jun 10, 2020)

Speaking of segregated buses.....I was maybe six or so, visiting my grandmother in Virginia.  We were at the bus stop, waiting for the bus to go downtown when I saw one coming. 

"The bus is coming, Grandma! The bus  is coming!"

"No, Honey, that's the ***** bus (except she didn't say "*****" if you get my drift....); we're waiting for the White bus," she said.

My large midwestern city didn't have segregated buses, so this was a new concept for me.  Also......_that_ _word_.  That word was never used by my parents and I had been raised to never say  _that word_. 

So I said, "You're not supposed to say that word!"  

"What word, honey?"

Oh, the dilemma. Tell her the forbidden word and thus break the "rule" not to say it?  Or play "20 Questions" until she figured out the offending word.  Remember, I was only six.

I gave up and reported the incident to my mother that evening, who had a talk with Grandma.  

I learned that the only way a Black could ride a White bus back then was to be accompanying a White child or White elderly person who needed help.     

Anyway, that's my story about discrimination in the 1950's.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 11, 2020)

I was a young child in the New Jersey suburbs of NYC in the 1950's, which were the best of times, and the worst of times.  In general, you felt safe to the extent that concerns about your safety at least in your Caucasian neighborhood never entered your mind; you walked or biked everywhere usually alone, including to school.  Anyone could walk into a school at any time for any reason whatsoever; it was a _school_, and who would want to hurt children?!  At school, however, air raid or nuclear drills were held where we were taught to cower against interior walls or under our desks for protection against distant and mysterious enemies, the Soviets, who might someday come to bomb us.

Families had one vehicle, rather than a car for every person of driving age.  There was likewise one phone per household, a heavy rotary-dialed model permanently tethered to a fixed location where calls were anything but private.  There was also one black-and-white television set per household that might receive several channels, perhaps three of them clearly.  Be ready to get up to adjust the "rabbit ear" antennas, or change the channel or volume on the set.  Turn on the TV before your show started, because vacuum tube sets were the norm and required several minutes to "warm up."  The TV repairman was a frequent visitor as tubes would often need replacement.

Air conditioning was mostly in movie theaters and expensive stores, not in homes and vehicles.  It was _supposed _to be hot in the summer, and _everyone _was miserable!  Be glad you at least had an electric fan, and hope that Mom and Dad would get the car running fast so you could roll the windows down and not fry yourself on the vinyl car upholstery.

Professional men wore hats when going out, and read newspapers to pass time on their commutes via train or bus to work.  Many people smoked virtually everywhere, and ashtrays were in homes, on desks, and in cars; you definitely would get your share of second-hand smoke.  People tended to die younger from an unwise diet, smoking, or undiagnosed and untreated high blood pressure/high cholesterol.  Many men didn't live to see retirement.  And of course, racism, sexism, and homophobia were powerful undercurrents that were operational and institutionalized.  "Ike" was president, and Elvis was introducing people to a radical new form of music my father considered "noise..."


----------



## Pepper (Jun 11, 2020)

I remember I was told that I could never be President because I was a girl.  Told directly and indirectly.  "A teacher is the best job for a woman."


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 11, 2020)

While I am grateful for all the help and sacrifices that our allies made during WW2 , I think the war had a different effect and influence on Britain.  Many areas were were flattened, there was rationing well into the 50's and the whole social order was changing.   Goods were exported to help pay Britain's debts, so many things were not available in the UK.   There was a slogan "Britain can make it", to which someone added, "But you can't have it".  

Yes, you could run around and play, have freedom that you don't have today, but it took a long time for Britain to emerge from the shadow of WW2.  No, you can keep the 50's.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> While I am grateful for all the help and sacrifices that our allies made during WW2 , I think the war had a different effect and influence on Britain.  Many areas were were flattened, there was rationing well into the 50's and the whole social order was changing.   Goods were exported to help pay Britain's debts, so many things were not available in the UK.   There was a slogan "Britain can make it", to which someone added, "But you can't have it".
> 
> Yes, you could run around and play, have freedom that you don't have today, but it took a long time for Britain to emerge from the shadow of WW2.  No, you can keep the 50's.


@Capt Lightning my husband would agree with you because his family paternal grandparents included came out to Australia
in 1960 as what was affectionately known as '10 pound POMS' because his whole family wanted a better life and worked for it
In Australia and POMS was what the original settlers called Prisoners Of Mother England


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

I was born in the 50's on a small, 40-acre farm where the land was depleted.  Southern Indiana, Illinois, and Ohio were the result of glaciers pushing the dirt south to create the small, hilly mounds so different from the flat northern parts of the states. Those hilly areas were thin-soiled and depleted during WWII when the world asked the USA farmers to produce enough to support Europe.   

Anyway, the days were hard on small farms.  There were no faucets in the house.  The kitchen had a pump, set for left handed, which is probably why I was ambidextrous when playing sports.  My left arm was stronger than my right.   The well to the kitchen pump was run off from the old metal roof of the house.  You had to let it rain a few minutes, then switch the water over into the well.  That was necessary to wash the dirt  and possible bird droppings off the roof before saving the "clean" water for the well.   That was what we drank.  Of course, it was kept sanitized by the two bottles of iodine which were continually hanging in the well on a long, heavy string tied around the bottle before being dropped into the well.

Unfortunately, during the hot, dry summer months, the kitchen well would go dry.  Then, we had to pull buckets of water from the second well and carry the buckets into the house.   It all sounds like hard work, and it was.  But, when the kitchen well went dry, and we were using the second well, there was an advantage--because the well was opened, we could draw all the water we wanted to.   We would drag the old horse trough near to the well and fill it up with cold water from the well.   That was our swimming pool in the hottest days of summer.   

Yeah, there were some good things about growing up in the 50's.  Life was certainly simple.  

I hated washing dishes.  You had to pump the water or draw it from the well, and heat it on the stove before doing dishes.  When it was MY turn to do dishes, my parents simply had to make me wash dishes.  I hated it so.  When I was grown and had children of my own, my brother told my children how I hated to wash dishes.  My children said, "But, Mom washes all the dishes, and she never complains."  My children looked at me.  

I got up from the table and walked to the sink.  I turned on the hot water, then I turned it off.   I turned it on a second time, and then I turned it off.   My brother was laughing, and he had to explain to my children how appreciative I was to have hot, running water.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2020)

I reached adulthood in the 50's and I absolutely enjoyed that era totally.  I lived in NY/NJ on and off during that time, and also CA and of course with the Air Force all over the European continent while on flying status.  I had a great time.  Music was changing and if one could ignore the cold war, it was very quiet after Korea.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 1, 2020)

I didn't see much of the 1950s, but what I did experience was a good place and time.  

An example:  my brother was in Junior High School;  school staff asked parents to come in for an important meeting.  The staff addressed the parents:  this is not yet in _our _school, not yet in _our _neighborhoods, but parents need to be aware of it-  it's called _'marijuana.'  _


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2020)

Best years of my life. Teenager who just got his drivers license, had two jobs, a new girlfriend, who I later married, and entered the Army. Busy decade for me. Would love to do it all over again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

While I missed the 50's, I did experience a portion of the 60's, and boy, has society EVER lost a lot of ground.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 5, 2020)

I was born in the 50's,my memories are walking 2 blocks with my siblings to elementary school,we would come home for lunch,couldn't understand why we had to go back afterwards
My friends were from the neighborhood,,when it was time to come home for dinner I'd hear the cow bell ringing, or one of the parents would let me know
Some of the early children's shows I remember watching are'Howdy,Doody" with Buffalo Bob Smith{who was born in my hometown},Capt Kangerother TV shows I liked watching were "Mickey Mouse Club, Leave it To Beaver,Lassie
The movie' Pleasantville" '98 reminds me of my childhood.The story is about siblings,David&Jennifer who are transformed via their TV to the black &white 50's sitcom,"Pleasantville" where everything is wonderful,age of innocence


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I was a young child in the New Jersey suburbs of NYC in the 1950's, which were the best of times, and the worst of times.  In general, you felt safe to the extent that concerns about your safety at least in your Caucasian neighborhood never entered your mind; you walked or biked everywhere usually alone, including to school.  Anyone could walk into a school at any time for any reason whatsoever; it was a _school_, and who would want to hurt children?!  At school, however, air raid or nuclear drills were held where we were taught to cower against interior walls or under our desks for protection against distant and mysterious enemies, the Soviets, who might someday come to bomb us.
> 
> Families had one vehicle, rather than a car for every person of driving age.  There was likewise one phone per household, a heavy rotary-dialed model permanently tethered to a fixed location where calls were anything but private.  There was also one black-and-white television set per household that might receive several channels, perhaps three of them clearly.  Be ready to get up to adjust the "rabbit ear" antennas, or change the channel or volume on the set.  Turn on the TV before your show started, because vacuum tube sets were the norm and required several minutes to "warm up."  The TV repairman was a frequent visitor as tubes would often need replacement.
> 
> ...


Same but different.  When a tube went out on the tv, dad took it out and we went to the drug store where they had a tube tester.  He look at the bottom of the tube and matched it to where he thought it would fit.  Once he the right spot, he turn the machine on to see if the tube he had was good or bad.  If it was bad, the number was written next to the plug, and he’d get a new tube.

No repair person needed.  The machine contained the tubes was not locked, of course.  No waiting for a clerk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Been There said:


> You can just tell me your favorite story of growing up in the ‘50’s. An officer friend of mine told me that he remembered each summer having a family reunion. He never knew that he had so many cousins. He said they would play all day until it was time to leave. Everyone would bring food and they would play all kinds of games. Then one of the boys would get the hose out and chase everyone with it while spraying them. That would turn into a water balloon fight. There was this one uncle that played a guitar, so as evening would come, they would build a fire and sit around it singing songs of that time. They would also toast marshmallows and hot dogs.


Well, lots of stories about the 50’s.  The refrigerator had a very small freezer box.  Ice would build on it and you had to take an ice pick and clear the ice off the sides of the freezer being careful not to puncture the sides.  

Each weekend we went to the ice palace.  A warehouse that made big squares of ice.  The ice would come out of the warehouse on a long covered conveyor belt.  The cover was simply a long wooden tube.  Cars would line up for their turn to get ice.

We would buy a block of ice which was picked up by a worker and placed on an old cloth potato sack in the trunk of our car.  We would then drive home and dad, cursing at the weight and coldness, would Carry the ice into the house and put the ice into one side of the sink.  It took up the whole sink and stuck up the sides of the sink as well.

We would use the ice pick to chip off pieces for our drinks, or ice for our backs, or ice to just suck on and chew.  We had cold cokes all week end long.  This was a routine, repeated every weekend.
This also meant I didn't have to do dishes as the sink was full .  It was a great time.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> While I missed the 50's, I did experience a portion of the 60's, and boy, has society EVER lost a lot of ground.


I especially liked the way the fellow used the word _"We"...  _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I especially liked the way the fellow used the word _"We"...  _


And THAT'S the difference between yesteryear and today.

There was such a sense of hominess back in the day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

Whenever I reminisce about my past... 1960's and 70's (the best years... my early childhood and teen years), there's a sense of good old-fashioned warmth that washes over me. I can't help but think about the family suppers we had, where everyone sitting at the table was king. We'd share the happenings we had or encountered during the day, chat about life's events, our experiences, the news, and whatever else was brought up.

I bring the supper and dinner table thing up, because no matter how busy we all were, no matter where any of us were, suppertime was family time, and mom was always adamant about everyone being at the table. Being excused or absent from the daily supper table was a rarity, and I stood by the same with my family.

I remember the game nights we had, where we'd select a board game to play, and there all of us would be gathered around the kitchen table passing the time away together as one. Same for play, unless if miserable out, us kids were scattered all around, visiting friends, at the park playing, running around the neighbourhood doing this and that... always busy, always up to something. Definitely don't see that anymore nowadays among the young and growing. 

I can't tell you how many times I've said to hubby, "where are the neighbourhood kids". Seems kids just don't run around and play like we did, and while I understand the differences of today compared to yesteryear, I'm still taken aback by the silence in the neighbourhood. Playing outside doesn't stand for much anymore I guess.

Gosh, I could ramble on and on regarding this, as not only do I have a near unlimited memory of my past, I just love thread topics such as this.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

*I can't tell you how many times I've said to hubby, "where are the neighbourhood kids". Seems kids just don't run around and play like we did, and while I understand the differences of today compared to yesteryear, I'm still taken aback by the silence in the neighbourhood. Playing outside doesn't stand for much anymore I guess. *

Kids playing outside? They don't have video games outside and besides, today's kids don't know of any games to play or things to do. If we were to put 10 kids outside and tell them to find something to do, all you would see is 10 kids walking around aimlessly. They would be like lost and confused.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

I was like every other American kid in the summer, except my last 2 years of high school when I worked on the farm. I would go outside in the late morning and you wouldn't see me back inside until maybe dinner or maybe just after dark. We had a zillion things going on back then.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> *I can't tell you how many times I've said to hubby, "where are the neighbourhood kids". Seems kids just don't run around and play like we did, and while I understand the differences of today compared to yesteryear, I'm still taken aback by the silence in the neighbourhood. Playing outside doesn't stand for much anymore I guess. *
> 
> Kids playing outside? They don't have video games outside and besides, today's kids don't know of any games to play or things to do. If we were to put 10 kids outside and tell them to find something to do, all you would see is 10 kids walking around aimlessly. They would be like lost and confused.


Your words are so true, 911. I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> I was like every other American kid in the summer, except my last 2 years of high school when I worked on the farm. I would go outside in the late morning and you wouldn't see me back inside until maybe dinner or maybe just after dark. We had a zillion things going on back then.


We were the same, zero down-time, yet for the most part, I don't remember anyone not keeping their noses clean. We all behaved, conducted ourselves in a semi-respectful kind of way, and no one I knew was adverse to taking on an odd job to put some spending money in their pockets.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> *I can't tell you how many times I've said to hubby, "where are the neighbourhood kids". Seems kids just don't run around and play like we did, and while I understand the differences of today compared to yesteryear, I'm still taken aback by the silence in the neighbourhood. Playing outside doesn't stand for much anymore I guess. *
> 
> Kids playing outside? They don't have video games outside and besides, today's kids don't know of any games to play or things to do. If we were to put 10 kids outside and tell them to find something to do, all you would see is 10 kids walking around aimlessly. They would be like lost and confused.


Oh not necessarily.. they'd probably have their cell phones in their hands..


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> We were the same, zero down-time, yet for the most part, I don't remember anyone not keeping their noses clean. We all behaved, conducted ourselves in a semi-respectful kind of way, and no one I knew was adverse to taking on an odd job to put some spending money in their pockets.


Yeah, we were like the kids in the movie, "Stand By Me." Sometimes we would have to put our money together to buy a milkshake and then ask for a spare cup, so we could split the shake. Cokes were a nickel and a Pepsi cost a dime. A pack of crackers, depending on which ones we bought were either a nickel or a dime. My best friend showed me how to burn ants using a magnifying glass. We would catch lightning bugs and put them in a jar and then in our bedroom at night to see if they would light up the bedroom. Dumb stuff like that. Catch bumble bees and tear a wing off and tie a small string around him, then fly him around in a circle while holding the string. In June, we would lay in a field of Honeysuckle and pick them and pull out the stem to lick off the honey. Go down to the creek and catch garter snakes and crayfish.

We had this old feed mill in our town that went out of business and my best buddy and I would take our .22's in there and try to shoot the rats. The mill had 2 stories. One day, I went upstairs to try to find some rats while my buddy stayed downstairs. Next thing I knew, I heard gunshots ringing out and I could see the dust flying off of the floor where I was standing. I yelled down to him, "HEY, WHAT ARE YOU SHOOTING AT?" He said, "PIGEONS." I yelled back to him to stop. I quickly ran back downstairs and told him that I was standing over the floor where he was shooting. He thought it was funny. I darned near knocked his block off that day.

Yeah, the good old days!!


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh not necessarily.. they'd probably have their cell phones in their hands..


There should be a law, like, unless it's an emergency, you have to be over 18 or 21 to use a cell phone. I think cell pones and video games have ruined kid's lives to a large degree.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> There should be a law, like, unless it's an emergency, you have to be over 18 or 21 to use a cell phone. I think cell pones and video games have ruined kid's lives to a large degree.


Like this?:  https://www.timesargus.com/news/loc...cle_2e4064f1-892f-5a83-95a2-d8a4272942d9.html

I think that's excessive.. not only counting this modern emphasis on 21 as legal age- which is certainly going to backfire...  teenagers often do have legitimate reasons to have cell phones.  I agree that the way they're used as one of the biggest features in everyday life is unreasonable, though. 

Awhile back, I asked my son where he and my daughter-in-law stand on the subject-  both very tech-savvy people-  and he said my grandson won't be getting one for a long time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> Yeah, we were like the kids in the movie, "Stand By Me." Sometimes we would have to put our money together to buy a milkshake and then ask for a spare cup, so we could split the shake. Cokes were a nickel and a Pepsi cost a dime. A pack of crackers, depending on which ones we bought were either a nickel or a dime. My best friend showed me how to burn ants using a magnifying glass. We would catch lightning bugs and put them in a jar and then in our bedroom at night to see if they would light up the bedroom. Dumb stuff like that. Catch bumble bees and tear a wing off and tie a small string around him, then fly him around in a circle while holding the string. In June, we would lay in a field of Honeysuckle and pick them and pull out the stem to lick off the honey. Go down to the creek and catch garter snakes and crayfish.
> 
> We had this old feed mill in our town that went out of business and my best buddy and I would take our .22's in there and try to shoot the rats. The mill had 2 stories. One day, I went upstairs to try to find some rats while my buddy stayed downstairs. Next thing I knew, I heard gunshots ringing out and I could see the dust flying off of the floor where I was standing. I held down to him, "HEY, WHAT ARE YOU SHOOTING AT?" He said, "PIGEONS." I yelled back to him to stop. I quickly ran back downstairs and told him that I was standing over the floor where he was shooting. He thought it was funny. I darned near knocked his block off that day.
> 
> Yeah, the good old days!!


So many of your memories are memories that my husband has of his childhood, slingshots included. As for the gang I hung out with, every day was an adventure, where we'd hop on our bikes and pedal all around, and in our travels we'd stop-by this neighbours house to pick apples off their tree, then we'd stop-by another neighbours house and pick grapes off their vine, and when the darkness of night fell, it was off to another neighbours house on-foot, to raid the raspberry patch.

Didn't matter what we were up to, we always had fun, and there was never enough hours in the day to do all the things we wanted to do. Baby brother tells of many stories, but the one that stands out in my mind right now, is how he and his friends would visit the school yard on weekends, raid the garbage cans of whatever scrap sheets of paper they could find, then climb the steel fire-escape stairs and fly paper aeroplanes from the top.

Never fails to give me the feeling at time that my childhood days were spent on a different planet, because nothing we did remotely compares to what kids nowadays do and don't do.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So many of your memories are memories that my husband has of his childhood, slingshots included. As for the gang I hung out with, every day was an adventure, where we'd hop on our bikes and pedal all around, and in our travels we'd stop-by this neighbours house to pick apples off their tree, then we'd stop-by another neighbours house and pick grapes off their vine, and when the darkness of night fell, it was off to another neighbours house on-foot, to raid the raspberry patch.
> 
> Didn't matter what we were up to, we always had fun, and there was never enough hours in the day to do all the things we wanted to do. Baby brother tells of many stories, but the one that stands out in my mind right now, is how he and his friends would visit the school yard on weekends, raid the garbage cans of whatever scrap sheets of paper they could find, then climb the steel fire-escape stairs and fly paper aeroplanes from the top.
> 
> Never fails to give me the feeling at time that my childhood days were spent on a different planet, because nothing we did remotely compares to what kids nowadays do and don't do.


My experiences were different than you and @911..  the kids I grew up with weren't "outdoorsy" types at all.  And bicycles were for transportation, not play.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> My experiences were different than you and @911..  the kids I grew up with weren't "outdoorsy" types at all.  And bicycles were for transportation, not play.


We had this one game called "Foxes and Hounds." You had to have a bicycle and hide somewhere in our small town, if you were a FOX. Then, the HOUNDS had to find them. There was a 20 minute time window to find the other guys. Losers bought Cokes. A nickel for a Coke. Normally, we would play 3 games, so if it came down to a 1-1 tie after 2 games, the third game was the rubber match and payoff.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> We had this one game called "Foxes and Hounds." You had to have a bicycle and hide somewhere in our small town, if you were a FOX. Then, the HOUNDS had to find them. There was a 20 minute time window to find the other guys. Losers bought Cokes. A nickel for a Coke. Normally, we would play 3 games, so if it came down to a 1-1 tie after 2 games, the third game was the rubber match and payoff.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> We had this one game called "Foxes and Hounds." You had to have a bicycle and hide somewhere in our small town, if you were a FOX. Then, the HOUNDS had to find them. There was a 20 minute time window to find the other guys. Losers bought Cokes. A nickel for a Coke. Normally, we would play 3 games, so if it came down to a 1-1 tie after 2 games, the third game was the rubber match and payoff.


Kind of like Hide and Seek, only more fun?


----------



## Autumn72 (Jul 22, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Born in 1948, I was too young to drive in the '50s and my only job was a newspaper route.
> 
> Social history is defined by those who write it and is, therefore, always biased.  The only thing we can describe with any certainty is our personal impression of our own experiences for a given time and place.


Born 1949


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

911 said:


> We had this one game called "Foxes and Hounds." You had to have a bicycle and hide somewhere in our small town, if you were a FOX. Then, the HOUNDS had to find them. There was a 20 minute time window to find the other guys. Losers bought Cokes. A nickel for a Coke. Normally, we would play 3 games, so if it came down to a 1-1 tie after 2 games, the third game was the rubber match and payoff.



*You reminded me of a game my friends and I loved and played every night. It was called Jail Break. The girls would hide and the boy that found you could get a kiss. Then the boys would hide and the girl that found a boy  got a kiss. One boy was sort of my boyfriend and he would tell me where he would hide and I would find him then he would tell me where to hide and of course he would find me. Of course I don't think we were the only ones cheating in that game, but it was my favorite game.*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2020)

My girlfriend, now my wife,  lived in Oxford, NY and I lived in Norwich. It was about an 8 mile trip, on route 12, one way. Now the roads, in the 50s, were not as wide as they are today, or as smooth. At the time, I had a 49 Ford, dual exhaust, with glass packed mufflers. These babies could roar when I really got on the gas.

I also had a cut-out gadget that I could bypass the mufflers and engine sound came directly from engine. In other words, no mufflers.
One night coming back from Oxford, I was running that Ford about as fast as she would go, with the cutout open. That baby was really blasting.

About halfway back, a bright red light come up behind me. Troopers didn’t have all those lights they have today. Usually one big bulb on top. Anyway, I pulled over, knowing I was going to get a speeding ticket, and turn the car off. Trooper walks up and ask me, going a little fast, aren’t you son? He asked for drivers license, checked it out and gave it back to me.

Then he asked me to start my car. Oh boy, cutout was still open.  I did and I let it idle. Son, he says, I want you to really hit it. Here we go....after I damn near floored it, he gave me the biggest smile. I couldn’t believe it but he told me that he had something similar but he only used it at drag races and such. He did suggest that I take it off because it was illegal to have it. Wrote the speeding  ticket, gave me a break on that I was doing 80, 30 mph over the speed limit.

A couple weeks later, I took off the cutout and put in a Bermuda bell. Back then, we could buy all these things for your car from a company called JC Whitney. Still in business.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2020)

911 said:


> *I can't tell you how many times I've said to hubby, "where are the neighbourhood kids". Seems kids just don't run around and play like we did, and while I understand the differences of today compared to yesteryear, I'm still taken aback by the silence in the neighbourhood. Playing outside doesn't stand for much anymore I guess. *
> 
> Kids playing outside? They don't have video games outside and besides, today's kids don't know of any games to play or things to do. If we were to put 10 kids outside and tell them to find something to do, all you would see is 10 kids walking around aimlessly. They would be like lost and confused.



If you absolutely couldn't find anything to do, there was always hitting each other with sticks.....LOL....although that was mainly a "boy thing".  We girls could always play housekeeping or dress-up.  

The worst thing you could do was to say "_I'm bored_" to your mother.  If you did, you'd shortly find yourself cleaning out the garage or beating a rug on the line or washing woodwork in the house.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

jujube said:


> If you absolutely couldn't find anything to do, there was always hitting each other with sticks.....LOL....although that was mainly a "boy thing".  We girls could always play housekeeping or dress-up.
> 
> *The worst thing you could do was to say "I'm bored" to your mother.  If you did, you'd shortly find yourself cleaning out the garage or beating a rug on the line or washing woodwork in the house.*


You got that right!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 23, 2020)

jujube said:


> The worst thing you could do was to say "_I'm bored_"


The first time I said that (and it was not out loud) was when I was 25.  I was at work.  It felt horrible.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 23, 2020)

jujube said:


> If you absolutely couldn't find anything to do, there was always hitting each other with sticks.....LOL....although that was mainly a "boy thing".  We girls could always play housekeeping or dress-up.
> 
> The worst thing you could do was to say "_I'm bored_" to your mother.  If you did, you'd shortly find yourself cleaning out the garage or beating a rug on the line or washing woodwork in the house.


Did your kids or grandkids ever ask "What did you do for fun when you were young?"  and you needed to reply "We hit each other with sticks."


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


 
And then get a shock when you touched something metal.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 23, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


Kids these days don't know the fun of making "static" by rubbing socks on carpeting!!   

edited to add:  and then touch the cat!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Kids these days don't know the fun of making "static" by rubbing socks on carpeting!!


We used to love shocking one another!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 23, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Kids these days don't know the fun of making "static" by rubbing socks on carpeting!!
> 
> edited to add:  and then touch the cat!!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

gennie said:


> So what.  It was a perfect demonstration of home life in the southern south in the 50s.


Then why wasn't set in the 50s?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

I never gave one thought of the _quality of life_ until I got out of high school. 
8 year old: "Mom & Dad, life sucks".
Mom & Dad: "Shut up and go to your room."


----------

